# A9505



## peeya (Apr 9, 2010)

I read some where that we are supposed to use 4 units for every 3.5 mCi of the Thallous Chloride (A9505) in nuclear study. Is it correct? Please help.


----------



## 634sg4fs65g4fg (Apr 12, 2010)

Yes, A9505 x 4, 78452, A9500, J2785 x 4 & 93015 that is what we bundle for our Lexiscan nuclear test. For stress Thallium it is: 78452, A9505 x 4, A9500, & 93015. Hope that helps!


----------



## peeya (Apr 12, 2010)

thomasgail said:


> Yes, A9505 x 4, 78452, A9500, J2785 x 4 & 93015 that is what we bundle for our Lexiscan nuclear test. For stress Thallium it is: 78452, A9505 x 4, A9500, & 93015. Hope that helps!




So for the A9505 its 4 units.
But for lexiscan nuclear test J2785 its 4 units also?


----------



## jlherndon (Apr 12, 2010)

I am new to nuclear coding. Our dr performed a lexiscan stress test on a pt in the hospital and I am lost on how to code it besides the J2785


----------



## pdrgos (Apr 20, 2010)

*Pamela D. CPC*

The HCPC's for A9505 says per millicurie? where did you see per 3.5 mCi's?A9502 says per study which is 2 studies- resting and stress - correct? Thanks, I am currently working on my CCC certification and could use the help.


----------

